# Lat pulldowns or wide grip chins?



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

What do you think is the best for building those wide wings.?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Both. Dont limit yourself to one.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

the ones which provide greatest lat stimulation

may sound a tw4tty answer but if you cant do chins in the rep ranges needed to grow, they wont grow, if you dont get the form right on pull downs, again you reccruti less of the lats

answer?

the exercise which allows for maximum lat recruitment in the rep range the lats hypertrophy off

for some that = chins, others lat pull down

i have seen horrible tecnhique on both TBH


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Too wide on the chins will limit lat stimulation.

Just wider than shoulder width, on a straight bar, (hate those ones that curve, ), gets my vote.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

it would tottally depend on the indavidual, if they couldnt lift there body weight for reps then chins are usless, both use the same muscles so just find whats best 4 u


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

chins as above-although i do mines to back of neck-once you can do 12s put plate or dumbell round waist,up to 20k now, this works for me.having said that know guys who dont do chins but use machine so whatever is preferable,chins better imho


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Both. Dont limit yourself to one.


Intresting replies so far guys. I agree with ah obviously. Would you also use the underhand grip aswell even though it don't hit the lats in the same way.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

mars1960 said:


> Intresting replies so far guys. I agree with ah obviously. Would you also use the underhand grip aswell even though it don't hit the lats in the same way.


Yeah once every 3 or so weeks i change grips around etc. Dont stick to one method rigidly, keep your muscles guessing.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

in my gym we got 3 grip stations theres a middle grip that almost close grip angled out so you can lean back and pull through with the elbows

works a treat if ya get the one i mean


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> What do you think is the best for building those wide wings.?


wide grip Chins for me!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

anyone deadlift these days?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

mars1960 said:


> What do you think is the best for building those wide wings.?


Why are you asking us? If thats you in your Av then you should be telling us what to do


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

close grip chins- no contest. palms facing each other.

i split back up...heavy deads one day...light width/chins the other.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Why are you asking us? If thats you in your Av then you should be telling us what to do


looks like Gregg bloody Kovacs


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

as nytol said


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Why are you asking us? If thats you in your Av then you should be telling us what to do


Magic, its a rhetorical question, maybe some newbies might read this post and save them asking the same Q. Also i find it interesting to read other ppls opinions on training etc.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't think that is you in your avvy is it Mars? (no disrespect in my comment either).


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Don't think that is you in your avvy is it Mars? (no disrespect in my comment either).


Honestly, NO five-o, yes it is kovacs

we look very similar, so untill i get my camera back!!!!!!


----------

